# Just Wondering



## Jett (Jan 18, 2005)

I know how to breed and all that and i been successful for years but have ya ever heard of not taking the male out of the tank after he mates for three days/when the baby can swim. Becuz one of my cousin from thailand said you shouldn't take out the male at all until the baby are like big, but i don't trust that becuz he might eat them. So can ya tell me is that true or have ya ever tried that.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I always take the male out once the fry become free swimming, but I have heard of some people leaving the male with the fry. I have raised Imbellis by leaving the pair in the tank with the fry. 


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I too also take the male out until most of the fry are freeswimming. Sometimes longer as long as he is not eating them but never more than a week. I try to get him in a QT as soon as possible to heal.


----------

